# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Trickle Up Economy

## Unregistered

If the government is good at anything, it certainly is handing out lots of paychecks.  I'm excited about getting my freedom dividend check of $1000 every month once Andrew Yang becomes our next President of the United States. 

Government keeps expanding anyway, why not expand it doing something that it is actually good at?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If the government is good at anything, it certainly is handing out lots of paychecks.  I'm excited about getting my freedom dividend check of $1000 every month once Andrew Yang becomes our next President of the United States. 
> 
> Government keeps expanding anyway, why not expand it doing something that it is actually good at?


Because it's destructive, government is good at destruction but that doesn't mean it's good for us.

----------


## timosman

> If the government is good at anything, it certainly is handing out lots of paychecks.  I'm excited about getting my freedom dividend check of $1000 every month once Andrew Yang becomes our next President of the United States. 
> 
> Government keeps expanding anyway, why not expand it doing something that it is actually good at?


Would you like to be a government's pet?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Would you like to be a government's pet?


Livestock.

----------


## acptulsa

In 1913, people could buy more bread with a nickel than we can with a dollar.  If Yang prints enough money to do this thing he promised, we won't be able to buy that much bread with a ten dollar bill.

The poor are getting poorer fast enough without making dollar devaluation worse.  The elderly don't need their savings devalued.  The working poor already can't get raises, and dollar devaluation already amounts to pay cuts.

Trickle up economy is right.  The rich would bleed the poor.  Why do you and Yang want to concentrate more wealth with the One Percent?

----------


## oyarde

> If the government is good at anything, it certainly is handing out lots of paychecks.  I'm excited about getting my freedom dividend check of $1000 every month once Andrew Yang becomes our next President of the United States. 
> 
> Government keeps expanding anyway, why not expand it doing something that it is actually good at?


Yang is not going to be president and you are not getting 1K .

----------


## jkr

Take my student loan, please Andy?

I just need a do over...

----------

